# Help - villa required



## sboxster (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi to you all. I've just joined up here as we're planning to come to the Algarve in January and need some help. I know that it's probably not OK to try and 

sell or advertise stuff on here but hope that trying to spend some money will be permitted!

As we see the property market as likely to drop in the coming months, we have been desparately trying to find a long term rental option for our requirements. 

Many agents and owners have told us that they can make more money from their properties by letting them to short term holidaymakers, but once we explain that 

we have a budget of up to 200,000 Euros for a year's rental we normally get slightly better responses.

Despite this, we are still struggling to find a villa that meets our needs, so I am hoping that anyone reading this and/or someone they might know would be 

able to help. 

Please DON'T contact me unless you have something that meets ALL of our requirements. We have spent the last two months being deluged with unsuitable offers 

from villa hire companies, which has been a complete waste of their time and ours.

Our requirements are as follows:-

Golden Triangle OR Alvor/Carvoeiro area
Minimum plot size 8,000 sq metres
Minimum built area 600 sq metres
Must have a pool
Must be isolated - we don't want neighbours
Ideally (not essential) with a separate outbuilding for use as an office, and with a tennis court.

If you CAN help, please contact me at michaelanthony (at) btconnect dot com

Thanks in advance to any of you that can assist.


----------



## Paul Sard (Nov 20, 2008)

I great contacts in the Algarve, lets see if I can help you.

Paul


----------

